# Newbie to the forums and endurance!



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Handsome guy!

Welcome to the forums and welcome to Endurance! I'm a Endurance newbie myself (been on one ride and am already addicted), but have found people in the Endurance world, both in these forums and elsewhere, to be very helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes! Houston, you are not kidding. I have been floored by the generosity, fortitude and general kindness exhibited by endurance people. I came into contact with my mentor randomly, I emailed an Arab farm asking if they knew of anyone who might have a horse for me. She offered me to ride one of her personal horses in an LD that weekend, me, a total stranger via email. The ride manager was equally as forthcoming. Really though, everyone there was just so supportive and plain nice. 

I kept in contact with my mentor and she mentioned a gelding she had that might work for me. She thought she had found a home for him previous but instead he sat in a pasture for two years untouched.. And extremely underweight. She invited me to visit her 1,100 ranch to meet him and her 35 other horses. I decided I liked the guy, and he's the one in the pic!

Just for fun here's a pic of me riding at my first LD. This should be obvious but do not attempt to ride 30 miles if you haven't ridden in seven years. My ankles divorced me and took the alimony after fifteen, I still tried the second loop and ended doing a zig when my horse did a zag and well.. It hurt lol. Oh and of course he had to be 16hh!


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome!! Endurance wannabe here as well.  I'm volunteering at my first ride in May. Can't wait!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome and that's a nice looking grey horse you have. 
Endurance is addictive! In the horse world, I found endurance people most friendly and open-minded to learn, share knowledge and experiment in every aspect: tack, feeding, training, hooves etc.


----------

